# Problème bleutooth sous bootcamp



## Benpil1996 (14 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Je sollicite votre aide car j'ai récemment installer windows via bootcamp, sur mon macbook pro 2017 touchbar sous high sierra.
Et je ne peux pas utiliser le bleutooth avec ma souris mx master ou alors pendant quelques secondes seulement. Le bleutooth ne marche pas non plus avec un casque audio.

J'ai essayer de mettre à jour les pilote mais rien y fait.

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Mars 2018)

Benpil1996 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sollicite votre aide car j'ai récemment installer windows via bootcamp, sur mon macbook pro 2017 touchbar sous high sierra.
> Et je ne peux pas utiliser le bleutooth avec ma souris mx master ou alors pendant quelques secondes seulement. Le bleutooth ne marche pas non plus avec un casque audio.
> ...


Salut,
As-tu trouvé une solution ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

